# Media/webserver, is all this possible?



## jk2775 (Jul 4, 2011)

Hello,

I'm very new to this and want to install FreeBSD or maybe FreeNAS on a machine I have at home just to learn etc. 

Ideally, I want to be able to do all or most of the following:

- Store files on server and access them remotely from anywhere as well as locally through the network
- Stream media to multiple clients, mainly over the network but also remotely. eg, Xbox, Macbooks, Windows clients
- Some integration with  iTunes (library) if possible? And stream from server to iPhone/iPad through iTunes app (on iOS5)


I think this is probably possible somehow but wanted opinions on whether this would be a huge waste of time? The first two items above are the most important.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Jul 5, 2011)

Why would it be a waste of time? 

There's a good chance some site you visit that already does those things is run by FreeBSD. Macs run a modified version of FreeBSD.


----------



## fwaggle (Jul 5, 2011)

audio/mt-daapd
net/mediatomb

There's no easy way to get shit onto it AFAIK - I don't think MediaTomb supports DLNA pushes (I think that's the correct term, but I'm not even sure if pushing media to a DLNA server is part of the specs or not TBH) but you can always just use SCP/SFTP, or maybe NFS/Samba/WebDAV to get your files onto it.

There's plenty of ways to achieve this problem though. If you cut out the iTunes requirement and use WMP on Windows machines then you can do most everything with MediaTomb instead.


----------



## SirDice (Jul 5, 2011)

There's usually no need for UPnP/DLNA. Most (external) mediaplayers allow content to be played from Windows shares. Just install and configure net/samba35.


----------

